# Di-modell Chronissimo Waterproof strap



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Guys, I just got my NT and it's my 1st Ball watch. Always been a DIVE watch Fan but the NT Lume - particularly the 1st NT run blow my mind away. I was thinking of changing to a wider strap as I like wider strap width and saw Chronissimo Waterproof strap.

Has anyone tried fitting ones of these Chronissimo Waterproof strap ???

Does the strap make a big difference to the look of the NT like a beefier look ???

Will it be a problem to fit a 22mm Chronissimo Waterproof strap onto the NT ???

Here's my lousy shot at work










Thank you for checking my post ;-)


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Saw this pic on MWR and someone managed to squeeze one of these Di-modell Chronissimo Waterproof strap onto a 20mm lug Black Monster. Nasty move but looks pretty alright on the BMonster, isn't it ????

Di Modell Chronissimo.









Well, it looks fine on an Orange Monster. I guess the Strap width is correctly fitted on the OM on this pic. 









Well, mike's pic on a Stowa fitted with Di-modell Chronissimo Waterproof strap. A perfect combo ! :-!









The pics above are not mine but I borrowed for reference to strap options which I am keen on Di-modell Chronissimo Waterproof strap for my NT.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Di-Modell Chronissimo strap (get them from Bob *HERE* (scroll down))

On Porsche Design:










On Seiko Night Monster:










On Seiko Black Monster:










On Marathon CSAR:










Works on just about anything with a 20mm or 22mm lug width :-!


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

I love the chronissimo but in my opinion I think it is too beefy for the nightn train, which has a fairly low profile compared to the usual dive watch(which the NT is not). I put a DiModell Montana 20mm on my 43mm fireman even though the lugs are 21mm and I thought it was fine, and very easy to remove.


----------



## Cleindian44 (May 2, 2008)

Kermit, I asked a similar question last week as I was also considering the same strap for my Night Train. However, I'm leaning towards the Don Ginsler buffalo strap. Although several members of this forum told me that I could fit a 22mm bank on my watch, my biggest problem is finding a Ginsler strap in a shorter length (I have small wrists).

Check my thread concerning an aftermarket strap for a Ball NT.
Good luck!


----------



## MikeW (Oct 3, 2006)

The Orange Monster pic posted above is mine, it is the 20mm strap. I really like this strap, but it does not work with all watches. If the watches springbars are too far from the end of the lug the strap does not work well. Also, I found the strap to have a lengthy break-in period, but once broken in it is fantastic!

Best of luck strap hunting, Mike W.


----------



## HockeyBrand (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got the Di-Modell Tornado. It probably has a lot more 'play' then the Chronissimo however. 22mm is easy for me to fit on one end. The other end requires a bit of scotch tape to prevent any horror stories.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Cleindian44 said:


> Kermit, I asked a similar question last week as I was also considering the same strap for my Night Train. However, I'm leaning towards the Don Ginsler buffalo strap. Although several members of this forum told me that I could fit a 22mm bank on my watch, my biggest problem is finding a Ginsler strap in a shorter length (I have small wrists).
> 
> Check my thread concerning an aftermarket strap for a Ball NT.
> Good luck!


O yes, I saw your thread and I think Rubber is the solution. I've gotten the tire thread rubber. Looks really good but I'm leaning towards leather cos I love the leather feel on my wrist.


----------



## Skipdawg (May 7, 2007)

Those are some nice looking straps. ;-)


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

The DM Chronissimo is quite thick and takes some time to break in. There is not a lot of "play" with this strap.

I love the Ginsler Black Buffalo on the NightTrain (example below). I also included a shot of my Sinn 857 with DM Chronissimo. It is such a nice strap we needed to find a home for it somehow.


----------

